# In Wall vs On Wall



## Cbbuff (Aug 6, 2013)

First post here :wave: but appreciate the fine education this site has provided me. I have searched but have not found an answer that I would think has come up before:

I'm building a new house, but alas, a dedicated HT didn't make the budget. So the Great Room will be the HT area and my wife will not allow floor or stand mounted speakers.

So I'm looking for recommendations for In Wall or On Wall speakers. Is On Wall going to be better sounding than In Wall?

The Definitive Technology Mythos XTR-50 and XTR-60s look great, but pricey. Any good options in the $200-300 each range, or should I just save up?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## draden1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pinnacle makes some really nice sounding in wall speakers. I use them in my 7.1 setup and have no intention of replacing them. The current model WAFR Flush CTR 525's are the newer version of the speakers I use for my L/C/R and I imagine they sound similar. Most people aren't too familiar with Pinnacle, especially their in-walls, I think they are popular for professional installations. Just an idea...


----------

